
Ask HN: How do you find industry research internship? - dnt404-1
I am on my final year of my Master&#x27;s studies, and I want to intern as an industry researcher in CS-related field. I currently take Web Science where I do network analysis, and also have a degree in Sociology. I also have been working as a web-developer, and currently doing work student job as a web-analytics implementer (nothing fancy).<p>I tried looking into the few big names (who have international research labs) as I am based in Germany. I applied to Microsoft; Google&#x27;s intership is closed for this year.<p>I place where I think I can contribute and learn more would be a company with lots of social data such as FaceBook, Twitter, however, to my suprise, Facebook doesn&#x27;t seem to have internship projects with social science and computer science background. Maybe a company with a core marketing front?<p>I wanted to ask how did the HN community find their way into industry research internships or positions? In Europe? In USA?<p>Where should I start looking it? Are there specific job boards for such kind of positions? Any advice would be super super helpful.
======
rayj
Try amazon maybe, [https://amazon.jobs/en/teams/phd-
internship?base_query=&loc_...](https://amazon.jobs/en/teams/phd-
internship?base_query=&loc_query=&job_count=6&result_limit=10&sort=relevant&team_category%5B%5D=phd-
internship&cache).

